# Torts sleeping!



## ChessieW (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey, I've been thinking. Aren't torts just adorable when they sleep!?! So..... Post pics of yours here!! I'd love to see yours! Chessie xx


----------



## ChessieW (Apr 2, 2012)

Here's mine! (again!)






Oops or didn't work!


----------



## l0velesly (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## ChessieW (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll try again:







lushcious said:


>



Aw!


----------



## ChessieW (Apr 2, 2012)

Here's another:?


----------



## Merlin M (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## ChessieW (Apr 2, 2012)

Aww cute!





here's my horsefield!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 2, 2012)

I have some, they are cute!


----------



## luke (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## ChessieW (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## l0velesly (Apr 2, 2012)

So many cute sleeping torts


----------



## ChessieW (Apr 3, 2012)

Lol they r sooo cuteee x


----------



## Sammy (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Apr 3, 2012)

That is great. Torts really are cute when they sleep, they way they led their head down like that.


----------



## ChessieW (Apr 3, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> That is great. Torts really are cute when they sleep, they way they led their head down like that.



I know, they just rest it on the ground, oblivious!


----------



## Alexx (Apr 5, 2012)

I wish I could sleep standing up sometimes haha  its a hard life being a tort


----------



## luke (Apr 6, 2012)

^^^
that's hilarious.


----------



## ChessieW (Apr 7, 2012)

luke said:


> ^^^
> that's hilarious.



I agree!!


----------



## frankandramsley (Apr 7, 2012)

This is super old, and they're not quite _sleeping_ but more so "relaxing."

They're so cute with their inseparable bond haha!


----------



## Comrad Turtles "grandma" (Apr 7, 2012)

Propped on his rock in a "standing" position 





If you look close on the left side of the pic - Comrad's head is stretched out and curved in what looks like an uncomfortable position


----------



## ChessieW (Apr 7, 2012)

Comrad Turtles "grandma" said:


> Propped on his rock in a "standing" position
> 
> If you look close on the left side of the pic - Comrad's head is stretched out and curved in what looks like an uncomfortable position



Cute!


----------



## socialworker81 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mr. T loves to bury himself right under the heat and sleep all day!


----------



## ChessieW (Apr 8, 2012)

socialworker81 said:


> Mr. T loves to bury himself right under the heat and sleep all day!



Ha ha!! Wow I have never seen that before!


----------



## Dagashi (Apr 15, 2012)

Galaticus loves to dig up some coir to make a makeshift pillow for himself. He had been doing it every night since we changed the substrate to coconut coir from fir bark.


----------



## morloch (Apr 15, 2012)

Morloch loves his naps,!! Especially after he fills his tummy!!


----------



## lisa127 (Apr 15, 2012)

socialworker81 said:


> View attachment 19142
> 
> 
> Mr. T loves to bury himself right under the heat and sleep all day!



My gulf coast box turtle does that.


----------



## morloch (Apr 15, 2012)

Don't they look so peaceful when they sleep!!


----------



## ChessieW (Apr 15, 2012)

I agree! They are adorable!!


----------



## cherylim (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## morloch (Apr 15, 2012)

Love it when they stretch their legs!! Lol


----------



## ChessieW (Apr 15, 2012)

I know! And they sleep so wonky!


----------



## DanaRae60 (Apr 15, 2012)

Merlin M said:


>




This is my favorite!
Adorable!


----------



## TandM (Apr 15, 2012)

I accidentally woke him up in the second one he wasn't very impressed


----------



## Sharpshooter Indonesia (Apr 20, 2012)

Fell Asleep......  aaargh..............sooo tired boss!
http://upload.kapanlagi.com/c.php?f=201204201459504_sleepy_copy_4f911776733e9.jpg


----------



## ChessieW (Apr 22, 2012)

Omg! That is adorable


----------



## LeaderLeprechaun (Apr 22, 2012)

lushcious said:


>



TOO CUTE!!!!!


----------



## lisalove (Apr 22, 2012)

By the way, a year later-Nodder still loves to sleep standing up!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 22, 2012)

Sharpshooter Indonesia said:


> Fell Asleep......  aaargh..............sooo tired boss!
> http://upload.kapanlagi.com/c.php?f=201204201459504_sleepy_copy_4f911776733e9.jpg


----------



## ChessieW (Apr 24, 2012)

Seriously cuuutteeee!!


----------



## Merlin M (Apr 24, 2012)

DanaRae60 said:


> Merlin M said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thanks, once the laptop is fixed will show you a pic of the new one, looks like she has crash landed!


----------



## yarok (Apr 24, 2012)

haha Thats awsome.


----------



## kurmaraja12 (Apr 24, 2012)

Kurma sleeping like a log


Dandelions are for eating, they're not pillows


----------



## ChessieW (Apr 24, 2012)

kurmaraja12 said:


> Kurma sleeping like a log
> 
> Dandelions are for eating, they're not pillows



100% adorable!!!! X


----------

